# new from South Florida



## jlong (Sep 21, 2006)

*range*

theres a range in ft. lauderdale, cant remember the name, and then there is one down south in homestead called everglades archery there both real nice. john


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk jsheffel. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## clayking (Sep 10, 2002)

Here you go....I believe Gold Coast is in your backyard.................ck

http://www.floridaarchery.org/clubs.htm


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk!!! You'll find everything you need to know here!!! :wink:


----------



## jsheffel (Dec 17, 2007)

clayking said:


> Here you go....I believe Gold Coast is in your backyard.................ck
> 
> http://www.floridaarchery.org/clubs.htm



Thanks Clayking. This is just what I was looking for (sorry for the delay in responding, I just got back from vacation).


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

:rapture: welcome


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2005)

:wave3: Hello and :welcome: to AT.


----------

